# Navonics updates card



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Small issue.... just purchased this card , come to find out it does not work unless you program it off an old card. Store technician didn't advised me of this before I purchased it.. Well I only have 1 card. It was a fair price and it stated that you can get free updates for 1 year any help would be appreciated or this is going back.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you have a card of any compeditor chips? Such as lake master, cmap, lake insight, etc?

Also what store did you buy it from?


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

was able to get an a Fishing Hot spots card. So I should be OK now justy going to try an update it. Bought it from Gander Mountain.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Which one? The people there should have known that to tell you. Keep me updated to make sure it works.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Niles


----------

